# heavey duty rear wheel - G519 ?



## tech549 (Jan 12, 2020)

came across this wheel this week, heavey duty .has the morrow hub with the brake arm has an S stamped on it. markings are M-4  36-10 which makes it a 4th quarter  1943 ,10 guage spokes.did these wheels go on the g519 model military bikes?and would like to find out what the  value is  if possible ,thanks


----------



## blackcat (Jan 12, 2020)

Hello;
Yes it's a good G519 or cycle truck wheel but of the 4th quarter 1943.
For the value, i don't no...
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Tomato John (Jan 12, 2020)

Seems like there are always folks on this forum building the real deal or tribute bikes. And looking for parts. Those wheels are desirable and people are willing to pony up for the real thing. How much?  I don’t know.  I usually refer to cabe member @johan willaert  He’s  kinda the unofficial go to on these bikes. Good luck.


----------



## Mercian (Jan 13, 2020)

blackcat said:


> Hello;
> Yes it's a good G519 or cycle truck wheel but of the 4th quarter 1943.
> For the value, i don't no...
> Regards;
> Serge




Hi All,

to expand on what Serge has said M4 dated hubs turn up on the the very final production Army G519's. Basically bicycles wth frame dates from around K11 (Nov 43) to L4 (April 44).

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

